# Eheim Classic voltage



## igirisujin (3 Aug 2021)

Hello!
I have two Eheim classic filters bought in Japan, and I’m wondering whether they will also run in the UK.
I noticed it says 100v on the label, in line with Japan’s electricity supply. Is anyone able to check theirs in the UK for me? Does it say 240v?
Is it worth the £20 to post mine back, or is there the risk that they won’t work?

Thanks!


----------



## ScareCrow (3 Aug 2021)

My ECCO says 240v. You can get voltage converters but you could replace the filter for less.


----------



## sparkyweasel (3 Aug 2021)

The voltage of the filter needs to match the supply voltage. They won't work, might just trip the circuit breaker, otherwise you would damage the filter and possibly yourself if you tried it.


----------



## igirisujin (3 Aug 2021)

Thanks for your answers. I was hoping it was the same unit labelled differently but usable on both. I’ll leave them here with my mother-in-law for the time being then!!


----------



## Madhav (4 Aug 2021)

I am using this...

input 230v
output 110v
max load : 200w


----------

